# Sunshine Coast Brewery Bar At Maroochydore?



## Bribie G (11/7/12)

SWMBO and I are heading up the coast to catch up with assorted rellies and ankle biters, staying at Alex Headland for 3 nights. I'm planning to get a bit of elbow work in on the side as well and wondering if the SCB bar/outlet is still open at Maroochydore and what it's called, and if anyone had been there recently. Also opening hours. Is it the one on the same street as the Big Top shopping centre? 

Any other suggestions on the middle part of the Coast?


----------



## fawnroux (11/7/12)

Yeah, it's still there. It's called the Sunshine Coast Brewery Bar. No take aways though, you'll have to go up to the brewery if you want some bottles. It is on the corner of Ocean St and Horton Pde, right where the Big Top centre is.



Bribie G said:


> Any other suggestions on the middle part of the Coast?


For a beer?

None that I can think of. There is one bar in Mooloolaba that had Stone and Wood on tap, can't remember it's name, but it's upstairs along the esplanade. Other than that, nothing really. It may have changed in the past 12 months, but I don't know.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/12)

fawnroux said:


> There is one bar in Mooloolaba that had Stone and Wood on tap, can't remember it's name, but it's upstairs along the esplanade.


that's Beach Bar & Grill. They still had S&W a few weeks ago when I was there last.

the brewery bar is fcking great, and is pretty much the only place worth going to for the beer. The food is excellent too.

There is also the pig n whistle across the road (plaza side) which has burleigh spitfire IPA.


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/12)

Thanks, I'll get in there when I get a chance. Is the Wig n Pisshole the one at the plaza itself overlooking the canal? I've looked in there before and only megaswill but will have another look, I'll be shopping for socks and knickers as well so heading for the Plaza in any case.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/12)

^ yes that's the one. It is only megaswill (plus "spitfire"), and the brewery bar is directly across the road so really, why would you bother


----------



## ballantynebrew (11/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> that's Beach Bar & Grill. They still had S&W a few weeks ago when I was there last.
> 
> the brewery bar is fcking great, and is pretty much the only place worth going to for the beer. The food is excellent too
> 
> ...


----------



## tricache (11/7/12)

Wow going to check this place out next time I'm up at the Sunny Coast...I go to a jetski event every year and we end up going to the Northshore Tavern and the best they had on tap was James Squire Pale Ale


----------



## Snowdog (11/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> There is also the pig n whistle across the road (plaza side) which has burleigh spitfire IPA.


So i'ts Burleigh that brews that Pig n Whistle Spitfire IPA eh? Been wondering, for it's a decent brew, but surely isn't the English Spitfire.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/12)

In an earlier thread someone pointed out that its a bitter, brewed to P&W's specs, they came up with the name and decided to call it an IPA. 
This is just hearsay though.


----------



## fawnroux (12/7/12)

Snowdog said:


> So i'ts Burleigh that brews that Pig n Whistle Spitfire IPA eh? Been wondering, for it's a decent brew, but surely isn't the English Spitfire.


Nor is it an IPA. Don't quote me on it, but I believe that it is their 'My Wife's Bitter' re-branded. Very drinkable beer, plus, the Pig always had it as their 'beer of the month' and pints were only $7


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/12)

Last year I dobbed them in to Shepherd Neame as I'm sure they have a trademark on Spitfire, however the lass was amused and said they didn't know or have anything to do with Burleigh Brewing. So presumably Burleigh haven't been served a notice yet  

I heard some bad reports from the Pig's Brisbane operation so interested to try the current batch. Is it on beer engine or just regular font?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/12)

fawnroux said:


> but I believe that it is their 'My Wife's Bitter' re-branded.


^ someone in an earlier thread said that a Burleigh sales rep had told them that.
The only problem is that spitfire is listed as 5% ABV, and my wifes bitter is 4.8%.




Bribie G said:


> I heard some bad reports from the Pig's Brisbane operation so interested to try the current batch. Is it on beer engine or just regular font?


regular font.
last time I had it, it tasted like stuffing a fist full of dry crystal directly into my mouth.


----------



## time01 (12/7/12)

i can vouch for suny coast brewery, just across road from suny plaza which was handy when wife was shopping.

IPA was solid.


----------



## Bribie G (17/7/12)

While the ladies took the kids to Iceage4 a man lunch occurred. Pign Whistle is now The Cow and Anchor for some strange reason and taps gone to Matilda.

Will report on scb bar.


----------



## Bribie G (17/7/12)

Great range but could only try the IPA and the Rye PA - Perfect examples. They know their craft.

Food superb and I class myself as a bit of a chef. Get in there if you are up the coast.


----------



## sav (17/7/12)

Give me a ring Michael I will catch up for a beer mate at the brewery ,it's a bit light on at my house since I started the business like all kegs empty . Got 60lts of mild in the fermenter on sat with 1469.


----------



## mwd (17/7/12)

Looks like they like to serve icy cold probably nice if you allow to warm up for half an hour.

Just heard that Jon Lord ace keyboard and Hammond organ player from Deep Purple has passed away.


----------



## Screwtop (17/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> While the ladies took the kids to Iceage4 a man lunch occurred. Pign Whistle is now The Cow and Anchor for some strange reason and taps gone to Matilda.




New owners Michael, say hi to Blake behind the bar if you drop in again, I work with his mum in Gympie.

Screwy


----------



## kymba (17/7/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Looks like they like to serve icy cold probably nice if you allow to warm up for half an hour.


a must for the porter - just so happens that a pint of rye esb & maybe a quick summer ale can be had in that time


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/1/13)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's closed. 

One less reason to go to the coast.



> While the world didn't officially end in 2012, unfortunately it did for the Brewery Bar & Restaurant in Maroochydore when our lease finished. Thanks to our loyal drinkers for their support over the last 2 years and we look forward to seeing you again soon when we reopen our bar & restaurant at the brewery in Kunda Park. In the mean time, the beers are available on tap at the brewery each Friday afternoon from 4pm, starting today. Be sure to like the Sunshine Coast Brewery fb page for more details of our re-opening.



this could explain why their beers have been popping up in other places?


----------



## winkle (4/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's closed.
> 
> One less reason to go to the coast.
> 
> ...



That sux, I was going to stop there for lunch on the way to Kin Kin next week  .

I think you'll find that SCB has always been keen to have a market presence in Brisbane.


----------



## Screwtop (30/3/13)

They are back at the brewery in Kunda Park, with some new beers (Blonde) reinventing SCB. Looking forward to the new experimental tasting taps.

Screwy


----------



## Pickaxe (16/5/13)

Bar & Restaurant being reopened at the Brewery soon.

On their FB Page:
Thanks to our loyal drinkers for their support over the last 2 years and we look forward to seeing you again soon when we reopen our bar & restaurant at the brewery in Kunda Park. In the mean time, the beers are available on tap at the brewery each Friday afternoon from 4pm, starting today. Be sure to like the Sunshine Coast Brewery fb page for more details of our re-opening.


----------

